# Eating woodchucks??



## Keith Sage

Are woodchucks good eating? I have eaten porkies and ****
and just love ****(young *****) but have never tried them.


----------



## rabbit whacker

Only one way to find out. You could always deep fry it, nothing tastes bad if you deep fry it


----------



## Capt. Lucky

They are very good eating, just be sure to get the musk glands when you skin them. Two on the inside of the thighs and two in the armpits. Most of my friends par-boil them for about 10 minutes, then cook anyway you like. I like them better than rabbits or squirrels.


----------



## outsider

Follow capt luckys advice , and then you've gotta try muskrat.
Swamp rabbit as a friend of mine calls them . I cant tell you how he prepares them but they are better then rabbit.

I will try to get his recipe and post it.


----------



## PITBULL

Parboil Woodchuck first until tender. Then cook on the BBQ and baste with lots of sauce. Them Gophers are good!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Huntin'

I'm not sure about a tough old one, but the younger ones, parboiled (and be SURE and get those glands out first, and without piercing them), then put in a slow cooker for 8-10 hours -- a good way to get the most tender chuck I've eaten. I keep basting with barbeque sauce/juices brought up from the bottom of the 'pot'. Baste often ( like every half-hour or 45 min.) and it's delicious.

This is also a very GOOD way to fix young ***** -- again, be sure and get all the glands out first, as well as fat. It's good to let 'age' in the fridge for a couple days before cooking, and you could also try soaking overnight in a mild saline solution before preparing.

I have some recipes for roast raccoon, stewed woodchuck, and even oppossum (I've not tried that one yet, tho!) --- and these recipes are interchangeable with all three of the above.


~ m ~


----------



## Deershutzen

Ive eaten chuck before... tastes like chicken Just kidding

There used to be a wild game dinner out in holt that my family would attend. They had everything from crow to possum. The woodchuck wasn't the first thing to be eaten, but is wasn't that bad. They cooked it in a crock pot, like a pot roast, with carrots, potatoes, onions, etc.


----------



## trout

There great! Stick to the smaller younger ones.


----------



## ESOX

Never met an herbivore I didn't like.


----------



## Jimbos

I almost upchucked my great corn on the cob when I read the the title of this thread.


----------



## wild bill

yes they are good but i will take a muskrat over them anyday. we also grind the meat and have summer sausage made.


----------



## TAZ

I can eat almost any wild game. But I cannot bring myself to try possom after watching them crawl out of the inside of a dead cow while we were out **** hunting. NASTY!

TAZ


----------

